# عينات مجانية ببرنامج artcam



## khaled farag (19 أغسطس 2011)

تحميل ​


----------



## freedomnum (20 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن الباسورد للملفات حبين انزل كل الاعمال المجانية ولكن الباسورد يعيطنى خطا


----------



## khaled farag (20 أغسطس 2011)

freedomnum قال:


> ممكن الباسورد للملفات حبين انزل كل الاعمال المجانية ولكن الباسورد يعيطنى خطا



أخى أنظر للصورة فى الملف المرفق


----------



## أبوعبدالله (21 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## khaled farag (22 أغسطس 2011)

أبوعبدالله قال:


> شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا



عفواُ عفواً عفواً


----------



## داود بن داود (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك


----------



## saad alagar (7 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله لك


----------

